# salmon shaped tiger trout



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

So I caught a tiger trout Wednesday evening that had most of the physical characteristics of a salmon other than the color, any idea what could cause this? Had more of an arched back and rounder stomach than a trout should. Sorry for the crappy picture.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I would probably assume it was a birth defect that affected the trout's spine. I once caught a planter rainbow that looked quite similarly because its spine was messed up.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Tigers tend to develop some interesting characteristics. Something I've noticed is that most of the males will take on a brookie type shape, with the bulge behind their head and pointy snouts.

A lot of the females I've caught have taken on a brown trout's tubular (but thick) shape with rounded snouts.

Then there are the freaks that are just plain weird looking. Frankenfish tend to do that.

I still enjoy them though. Cool fish!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tiger trout tend to develope some exceptional jaw disorders also. Overbites, sidebites and many other abnormalities of the face. Couldn't happen to a better fish.8)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> Tiger trout tend to develope some exceptional jaw disorders also. Overbites, sidebites and many other abnormalities of the face. Couldn't happen to a better fish.8)


Agreed.....how dare they taint the genes of a perfectly good Brown by mixing it with a Brookie? Some people!-------SS


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Agreed.....how dare they taint the genes of a perfectly good Brown by mixing it with a Brookie? Some people!-------SS


I would say the opposite, pollute a char from the Gods with the genetics of a dirt trout? ;-) It does make a nasty brown edible though. Helps give it some smarts and tugging power to boot.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I hear they have to artificially fertilize the eggs because the Browns will eat all the Brookies if they put them together.....maybe because they taste so good?------SS:mrgreen:just play in' I am not really a fish racist.....except against the Bear Lake Cutthroat.------SS


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Browns can be tasty too for a short time in the late winter, but brookies are almost always good especially in the Uintas. My wife's favorite eating trout are tigers. As for the odd shaped tiger, I threw it out after I brought it home and cooked it, the flesh was a weird white-yellow color and my gut feeling was to toss it. The others we brought home were wonderful though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Got a mushy male. That's too bad.

I always wonder if I'm about to keep a male, whether or not it will have that red flesh I love so much.

As for browns, most of them are a far cry from good flesh, although below the dam at Strawberry, I've noticed those browns usually have red flesh, and taste great. That's the only place where I'll purposely keep a brown for the table. Never near the spawn though.-O,-


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I've had a few browns from Diamond Fork that weren't too bad. Had orange flesh as opposed to the deep red, but they made for alright fare after I battered them in red wine, flour, and red pepper and fried em.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

At least they had the smarts to not mix it with the wimpy cutthroat trout. What a horrible combination of a cutbrown a hard fish to catch that then doesn't fight until you get it in the net. Then if you touch it wrong it dies instantly and because it is in the slot you have to release it back dead.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

It's a good thing tigers are half brown. It's helps them get past 20 inches, and grow out of their bwookie jeans. ;-). I like gutter fish, myself.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bwookies? That's funny. I fish for brook trout. 
Catch a 20" brook trout you're king for a while.
Catch a 20" brown and it doesn't raise an eyebrow. Non- braggable. Yawn. Happens by the minute. Plus they live in down-stream country. Kind of a sub species, actually. 
I actually love browns, especially big, hook-jawed males out of stillwaters. Just not as special as brook trout to me. I really wish Utah had more stillwater brown trout waters. Places where they were common catches like Clark Canyon and Hebgen in Montana. 
But, I still thank Utah for their high-country brook trout efforts. Arguably the best in the U.S.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

brookieguy1 said:


> Bwookies? That's funny. I fish for brook trout.
> Catch a 20" brook trout you're king for a while.
> Catch a 20" brown and it doesn't raise an eyebrow. Non- braggable. Yawn. Happens by the minute. Plus they live in down-stream country. Kind of a sub species, actually.
> I actually love browns, especially big, hook-jawed males out of stillwaters. Just not as special as brook trout to me. I really wish Utah had more stillwater brown trout waters. Places where they were common catches like Clark Canyon and Hebgen in Montana.
> But, I still thank Utah for their high-country brook trout efforts. Arguably the best in the U.S.


I have to agree, ever since I caught that 17 inch brookie in the Uintas last summer I have been hoping to catch something close to it, even the 18-20 inch browns I caught on the Weber over the winter bored me when they came in with the fight of a wet shoe.


----------

